# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Espacios buenos para hacer magia

## odile

¡Hola!

Tengo dos hijos, uno de siete años y otro de cuatro. La verdad es que desde que nacieron empecé a hacerles trucos de magia, ya que es algo que disfruto mucho pero no me gusta hacérselo a demasiada gente porque tengo la sensación de que se sienten incómodos o de que se aburren, cuando lo cierto es que a mí me fascina. El caso es que a mis hijos también les encanta, y he estado pensando en si había algún lugar en el que pudiésemos hacer espectáculos de magia para la familia, y di con una idea que tal vez os puede servir a vosotros. Si tenéis jardín, principalmente, ya que es necesario para esto. Los espectáculos al aire libre están muy bien, pero para cuando no apetece estar a merced de las picaduras de mosquito, o si llueve o hace frío: hemos construido una caseta de jardín.

Las que había visto ahora solían ser bastante cerradas y de metal, sobre todo para guardar herramientas y demás, pero empecé a ver que cada vez había más gente que tenía casas de jardín que parecían casas pequeñas de una sola habitación, con porche y todo. Así que mi pareja, mis hijos (en menor medida, claramente) y yo nos propusimos construir una caseta de jardín de estas de las que ya vienen prefabricadas, pero con un toque diferente. La encargamos con más ventanas para que fuese más agradable estar dentro, y de unas dimensiones considerables para que cupiésemos los cuatro y alguien más. La acabamos hace un mes ya y cada fin de semana me piden salir a la caseta a hacer magia, hasta el punto en el que han empezado a invitar a algunos pocos vecinos (de su edad, amiguitos suyos) a ver el espectáculo en casa, y tengo la sensación de estar metiéndole el gusanillo del ilusionismo a las nuevas generaciones, o al menos a una parte, y hay pocas cosas tan reconfortantes.

Si tenéis jardín esta es una muy buena forma de disponer de un espacio mágico (nunca mejor dicho), ya que puedes dedicarlo enteramente a eso sin ocupar espacio en casa. La verdad es que se ha convertido en nuestra parte favorita del jardín  :302:

----------

